# Who's YOUR Favorite Fursuiter?



## Nekomimi (Feb 11, 2011)

So I've been saving up money and researching various fursuiters-and their all great-but I just can't decide on one that I might want to order from.
So, I gave a few options in the poll above, but if I haden't listed one of your favorite fursuiters please post below.
Thanks!:3


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 11, 2011)

Note OP that it is hard to get into the commission line for the artist you have listed.


----------



## STB (Feb 11, 2011)

Am I the only one here who doesn't know shit about fursuits, fursuiters, or fursuiting? \:


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 11, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Note OP that it is hard to get into the commission line for the artist you have listed.



Oh yes.  These are very popular fursuiters...I probably wouldn't commission something until the distant future...providing I can't afford one just yet.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 11, 2011)

STB said:


> Am I the only one here who doesn't know shit about fursuits, fursuiters, or fursuiting? \:


Fret not; I don't know jack about fursuiting, really.



Nekomimi said:


> Oh yes.  These are very popular fursuiters...I probably wouldn't commission something until the distant future...providing I can't afford one just yet.


Have you considered trying to make your own? You never know - you might find yourself to be really good at it.

And to stay on topic, I don't have a favorite. :/ There's too many really good suiters out there.


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 11, 2011)

STB said:


> Am I the only one here who doesn't know shit about fursuits, fursuiters, or fursuiting? \:


 
And fursuits are pretty much costumes that let you look like your fursona. It coms with a head, paws and feet paws, tail bodysuit, and head. When one goes fursuiting it means that they go out to a public place in their fursuit and fursuiters are those who actually make fursuits.
Hope this cleared a few things up.


----------



## STB (Feb 11, 2011)

Nekomimi said:


> And fursuits are pretty much costumes that let you look like your fursona. It coms with a head, paws and feet paws, tail bodysuit, and head. When one goes fursuiting it means that they go out to a public place in their fursuit and fursuiters are those who actually make fursuits.
> Hope this cleared a few things up.


 
Well... haha, thanks. I mean, I know what it all is. I just don't know like well-known fursuiters, or fursuit makers or anything like that.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm currently purchasing one from Artslave, i liked her style mainly because i wasnt going to get one till i saw that she didnt do the whole BIG ASS CARTOONY eyes that most makers have done. It also helped she didnt wanna do another wolf or fox so she offered it half price for something new and different, damn i lucky to be a beaver


----------



## Tango (Feb 11, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I'm currently purchasing one from Artslave, i liked her style mainly because i wasnt going to get one till i saw that she didnt do the whole BIG ASS CARTOONY eyes that most makers have done. It also helped she didnt wanna do another wolf or fox so she offered it half price for something new and different, damn i lucky to be a beaver



Wonder how she'd feel making a jaguar? I might have to ask.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 11, 2011)

Here is her FA


http://www.furaffinity.net/user/artslave/

And the current head of the beav

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5027737/


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 11, 2011)

Beastcub FTW <333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Monster. (Feb 11, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Here is her FA
> 
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/artslave/
> ...


Wow, that's amazing work. How much did that cost you?


----------



## Xegras (Feb 11, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Wow, that's amazing work. How much did that cost you?


 
Bout 600+

I had to buy the materials myself but i just ended up giving her the money to purchase that because i had no clue on such things so maybe about $656 if i remember right.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 11, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Bout 600+
> 
> I had to buy the materials myself but i just ended up giving her the money to purchase that because i had no clue on such things so maybe about $656 if i remember right.


Not bad; I might just commission her in the future since I like how she does snarly animals and I'd like a suit of my altersona.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 11, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Not bad; I might just commission her in the future since I like how she does snarly animals and I'd like a suit of my altersona.


 
Shes great for snarly and scary stuff

She made me happy i didnt have to fear getting a fursuit and it be some kind of cute and adorable atrocity.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 11, 2011)

Nekomimi said:


> And fursuits are pretty much costumes that let you look like your fursona. It coms with a head, paws and feet paws, tail bodysuit, and head. When one goes fursuiting it means that they go out to a public place in their fursuit and *fursuiters are those who actually make fursuits.*
> Hope this cleared a few things up.


 Makers are the ones that make fursuits. A Fursuiter is someone that "fursuits" meaning they are the one running around in costume. When you say "who is your favorite fursuiter" it means something completely different from "who is your favortie maker." just so you know. I mean I am a terrible maker, but I could be someone's favorite suiter. 


Xegras said:


> I'm currently purchasing one from Artslave, i liked her style mainly because i wasnt going to get one till i saw that she didnt do the whole BIG ASS CARTOONY eyes that most makers have done. It also helped she didnt wanna do another wolf or fox so she offered it half price for something new and different, damn i lucky to be a beaver


I love artslave's stuff. Her streams are awesome



PenningtontheSkunk said:


> Beastcub FTW <333333333333333333333333333333


Beastcub is cool. She does great eyes and has been getting better. I think she has some quality issues though, like gluing seams

My personal favorite, somehow is still scribblefox.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 11, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I love artslave's stuff. Her streams are awesome


 
I missing going into streams. D:

So many good sits blocked and so little bandwidth here causes issues for me sadly.


----------



## Icky (Feb 11, 2011)

Qarrezel (Clockwork Creations) is my favorite, but there's no way you'll get any of their suits without paying an arm and a leg.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 11, 2011)

Icky said:


> Qarrezel (Clockwork Creations) is my favorite, but there's no way you'll get any of their suits without paying an arm and a leg.


 I didn't need that arm or leg anyway


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 11, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Makers are the ones that make fursuits. A Fursuiter is someone that "fursuits" meaning they are the one running around in costume. When you say "who is your favorite fursuiter" it means something completely different from "who is your favortie maker." just so you know. I mean I am a terrible maker, but I could be someone's favorite suiter.
> 
> My mistakeXD
> 
> ...


----------



## Icky (Feb 11, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I didn't need that arm or leg anyway


 
It's worth it though! You can be closer to your furry dreeeeeeeeeams!


----------



## Fay V (Feb 11, 2011)

Icky said:


> It's worth it though! You can be closer to your furry dreeeeeeeeeams!


 I'd have a leg to stand on if I weren't buying a scribble suit...seriously I'm missing legs. those things are expensive


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 11, 2011)

Icky said:


> It's worth it though! You can be closer to your furry dreeeeeeeeeams!



You make me laugh...XD


----------



## Monster. (Feb 11, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I'd have a leg to stand on if I weren't buying a scribble suit...seriously I'm missing legs. those things are expensive


I think I'd rather learn how to make a suit myself. :/ Luckily, my uncle is very good at creating elaborate outfits, so hopefully he could help me with that.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 11, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I think I'd rather learn how to make a suit myself. :/ Luckily, my uncle is very good at creating elaborate outfits, so hopefully he could help me with that.


 I certainly encourage it. If I had more time and money I would. But I wanted a suit for charity work, and the scribblefox style was exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 11, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I certainly encourage it. If I had more time and money I would. But I wanted a suit for charity work, and the scribblefox style was exactly what I wanted.


Ah, well good on ya. But I'll give it a shot; I have nothing to lose anyway.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 11, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Makers are the ones that make fursuits. A Fursuiter is someone that "fursuits" meaning they are the one running around in costume. When you say "who is your favorite fursuiter" it means something completely different from "who is your favortie maker." just so you know. I mean I am a terrible maker, but I could be someone's favorite suiter.
> 
> I love artslave's stuff. Her streams are awesome
> 
> ...


 I love the way Robot Unicorn came out.


----------



## Tuss (Feb 18, 2011)

FatKraken *shrug*

She makes suits as good as those ones, but cheaper and not so popufur, and she's from England so yeah.


----------



## Deo (Feb 18, 2011)

Artslave
Monoyasha/flurrycat
Defiant Fox
Joecifur

^These are cheaper but equal quality suit makers


----------



## Jeter (Feb 18, 2011)

Fursuits by Lacy & Nick.


----------



## shaytalis (Feb 18, 2011)

This Guy:


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 21, 2011)

shaytalis said:


> This Guy:
> 
> [Picture]


 
So who is this?


----------



## Deo (Feb 21, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> So who is this?


 A derp derp derp newfag.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 21, 2011)

Motherfucking Qarrezel.

How the fuck do you beat something like this?


----------



## Bir (Feb 21, 2011)

Keeatah is my favorite. : 3

Her suits are gorgeous.

They're not over done, and they're not ugly. xD Very nice for the price.

Haven't seen any others in person, though, other than hers.


----------



## Deo (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## Icky (Feb 21, 2011)

Skift said:


> Motherfucking Qarrezel.
> 
> How the fuck do you beat something like this?


Best suit <3


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 21, 2011)

Beetlecat is good, but I like Qarrezel's birdsuits more than anything ever. 

Also, Zhon is great (if you like the idea of wearing dead animals)




Icky said:


> Best suit <3


 
I would make a bird character solely to buy a Qarrezel birdsuit.


----------



## Icky (Feb 21, 2011)

Skift said:


> Beetlecat is good, but I like Qarrezel's birdsuits more than anything ever.
> 
> Also, Zhon is great *(if you like the idea of wearing dead animals)*
> 
> I would make a bird character solely to buy a Qarrezel birdsuit.



I thought you were kidding :c

And yeah, I totally would get one if she could make a decent corvid beak, if I ever actually got into the fursuiting game, and if I had aforementioned arm and leg to spare.


----------



## Deo (Feb 21, 2011)

I like Zhon's work. I've talked to her and followed her art for a few years now. But I think it would just be way too hot to wear leather and fur.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 21, 2011)

Icky said:


> I thought you were kidding :c


What can I say, I love taxidermy.



> And yeah, I totally would get one if she could make a decent corvid beak, if I ever actually got into the fursuiting game, and if I had aforementioned arm and leg to spare.


Ohhh yes. I may save up to get one if I manage to get some night shift jobs |3




Deovacuus said:


> I like Zhon's work. I've talked to her and followed her art for a few years now. But I think it would just be way too hot to wear leather and fur.


 
That's why I prefer the drape-over wolf pelts.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 21, 2011)

shit those suits are nice. I love beetlecat's stuff. she was one of the first makers I ever met. It was a stark contrast when I did my frist fursuit parade and she was right in front of me.


----------

